# Closed



## Mr.J (Jun 4, 2021)

X


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Would be nice to test it against the GS9…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadeinBologna (Oct 6, 2021)

I love mine! I installed it yesterday. It will be a few weeks before I can really judge the sound quality as I need to build sail panels for my Audible Physics NZ3s. Right now, I've got the Sony feeding the bose amp and (mostly blown) bose speakers. I'm surprised how good it sounds on this crappy bose system. 

I had to IMMEDIATELY turn off the audible feedback beep you get when touching menu items. Obnoxious. 

My wish would be for the screen to be able to rotate a few degrees towards the driver.


----------



## MadeinBologna (Oct 6, 2021)

I just read that CarPlay is wireless only, meaning I can't connect to CarPlay via USB. Is that true? What is the best app to get high-def files to play?


----------



## Mr.J (Jun 4, 2021)

X


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

@Mr.J
Thanks for the writeup and photos.

I am hoping that Sony will release a smaller standard 7" display *in-dash* unit with these same specs, but I don't see it happening, as these large screens are the new trend, just like the large screen smartphone trend that started several years back.

Since this Sony does have the large bezels, I am disappointed that they did not include a volume knob, or better yet, a rotary commander knob that controls both volume & subwoofer level along with other functions such as tuning presets/seat positions.

Take a look at the DRC-205 remote knob for JL Audio's VXi DSP amplifiers. It's small, simple, and elegant, but extremely functional. It has a dual-concentric knob, and different presets can be programmed to light up the knob's LED backlight in the color of your choice.

And this Sony certainly has space available within the bezels for a knob, and without impacting the overall size much, if at all. But I understand people who just want a clean, understated, minimalist look as well.

So with that, I would love for Sony to design an optional volume knob "module" that could snap into the underside of the display's lower bezel and could be inserted on either the far left, center, or far right side, in order to accommodate both left-hand drive and right-hand drive vehicles, and for shift knob clearance in some vehicles.

They could cover these small ports in the lower bezel with a removable rubber plug, and you'd never see the plug or empty port as they would be on the underside of the bezel. The volume knob module would snap in like a small PCI Express Card in a computer, or like the Helix DSP HEC modules.

But I can only hope that the next iteration of these large 10.1" floating screen head units will have much more minimalistic bezels like modern iPads and smartphones...

Just take a look at your photos of the Sony in your dash and *imagine* that most of that extra bezel area is removed and the screen is just very slightly larger overall than the actual display area. It would make a Significant difference in the overall size! It even looks as if your A/C vents would hardly be impacted if the extra bezel area was removed! Same goes for shifter knob clearance in some vehicles, and obstructing other important dash-mounted controls. SMH

Considering its price point and it being Sony's FLAGSHIP, I also agree that it should have an HD Tuner. Thank goodness there is finally iDataLink Maestro compatibility in a Sony head unit.

And while many people will poo-poo the idea, I would still like to see it have a digital optical output! Every other Sony Mobile ES flagship head unit has had a Digital output in the past. Just sayin'! This is a signal to me that Sony has no interest in producing a standalone Mobile ES flagship DSP. 

Amazingly, the Sony Mobile ES XDP-4000X DSP from the 90's that I still use in one of my vehicles with the CDX-C90 head unit with digital output still holds up in terms of pure SQ to my other HELIX and miniDSP DL processors. And if I'm not mistaken, Steven Head is still using this combo in his old Blazer comp vehicle. CMIIW


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Mr.J said:


> I haven’t tried a wired connection. The initial setup is connecting via Bluetooth. Once you initiate Carplay in Bluetooth devices, it switches to wifi connection. After the initial setup carplay automatically connects wirelessly.
> 
> Apple Music, Amazon HD, and Tidal offer High-Res music. Bare in mind Apple CarPlay can only transmit 16bit/44.1kHz. While these apps are eating up High-Res Lossless data, Carplay is creating a bottle neck. Keep that in mind when choosing Audio Quality in your app settings.
> 
> ...


Bluetooth by whatever method is lossy, ldac is a compression algorithm… as is aptx, bt5.0 cannot support even lossless cd quality 1440kbps, and that is 44.1khz 16 bit so I’m not sure where you get you’re information from?


----------



## Mr.J (Jun 4, 2021)

dumdum said:


> Bluetooth by whatever method is lossy, ldac is a compression algorithm… as is aptx, bt5.0 cannot support even lossless cd quality 1440kbps, and that is 44.1khz 16 bit so I’m not sure where you get you’re information from?


Qualcomm® aptX™ HD Audio : 24-bit/48kHz

https://www.whathifi.com/amp/advice/ldac-what-is-it-how-can-you-get-it : 32-bit /96kHz


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

bbfoto said:


> @Mr.J
> Thanks for the writeup and photos.
> 
> I am hoping that Sony will release a smaller standard 7" display *in-dash* unit with these same specs, but I don't see it happening, as these large screens are the new trend, just like the large screen smartphone trend that started several years back.
> ...


This is one of the issues that I am also having. The screens keep getting larger and larger and even with adjustment, they are covering my controls or A/C vents. A 7 inch screen would be perfect. I may still end up with a stinger Elev8 for this reason


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Jroo said:


> This is one of the issues that I am also having. The screens keep getting larger and larger and even with adjustment, they are covering my controls or A/C vents. A 7 inch screen would be perfect. I may still end up with a stinger Elev8 for this reason


Werd.
If I'm not mistaken, the Elev8 has been discontinued so you better grab one fast. Stinger is just keeping the Heigh10 in this category.

Maybe disregard the above...it is still on Amazon and on Stinger's website, so? 









Amazon.com: Stinger ELEV8 8" Multimedia Car Stereo with 1024 x 600 HD Display. Apple Car Play, Android Auto, SiriusXM Ready, Bluetooth, TOSLINK Audio Output & HDMI Rear Input, Single/Double DIN Mounting : Electronics


Amazon.com: Stinger ELEV8 8" Multimedia Car Stereo with 1024 x 600 HD Display. Apple Car Play, Android Auto, SiriusXM Ready, Bluetooth, TOSLINK Audio Output & HDMI Rear Input, Single/Double DIN Mounting : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## MadeinBologna (Oct 6, 2021)

Depends on what you are putting this in. Small dashboards might be a little overwhelmed. SUVs and larger cars, maybe not. Here's mine. The depth is adjustable. I left a good 2 inches behind so I could get to the seat heater temp controls.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Mr.J said:


> Qualcomm® aptX™ HD Audio : 24-bit/48kHz
> 
> https://www.whathifi.com/amp/advice/ldac-what-is-it-how-can-you-get-it : 32-bit /96kHz


You need to work out what lossless is… as ldac and aptx hd are not that 🙈

they are codecs, and use compression to take information out, once it’s decoded at the other end it won’t be the same as the file that’s been sent, that’s lossy

It’s a fact you cannot send cd quality lossless files 1440kbps by Bluetooth, it just doesn’t have the bandwidth
flac is lossless, alac is lossless

ps nice edit of the removal of the word ‘lossless’ that is present in my quote 😉


----------



## Mr.J (Jun 4, 2021)

X


----------



## Mr.J (Jun 4, 2021)

X


----------



## Mr.J (Jun 4, 2021)

X


----------

